# iPhone 3G IMEI needed for Visual Voicemail



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Hi folks.

After several frustrating calls to Rogers (over 2 hours spent on the phone so far) about adding the Visual Voicemail feature to my account, I've been told by a supposed "iPhone specialist" at Rogers that I need to provide them with a valid iPhone 3G IMEI number for them to add VVM to my account.

When I provide them with my 1st gen iPhone IMEI it registers as a US cell and they cannot add VVM. They need an official Rogers IMEI.

So I have two questions for you fine folks:

1- If I were to provide them with someone else's IMEI number, will it screw anything up in their system/break VVM? In other words, does VVM depend on the IMEI number in any way, or is it just a ruse for Rogers to play hardball with v.1 iPhone owners?

2- Would anyone be willing to PM me their iPhone 3G IMEI number so I can try and get VVM working on my phone? *

* If anyone thinks it is risky to send me an IMEI number, let the forum know. I don't know personally what kind of harm could be done with someone else's IMEI number, but there may be something I'm unaware of.

Thanks,
A7


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

a7mc said:


> Hi folks.
> 
> After several frustrating calls to Rogers (over 2 hours spent on the phone so far) about adding the Visual Voicemail feature to my account, I've been told by a supposed "iPhone specialist" at Rogers that I need to provide them with a valid iPhone 3G IMEI number for them to add VVM to my account.
> 
> ...


The IMEI number of a Rogers Wireless customer's iPhone 3G is tied to their account. The computer systems at Rogers will flag this if you try to get visual voicemail with someone else's IMEI number, showing the system that one iPhone is being used simeltaniously on two accounts which is not allowed. This is because you would be trying to activate a service on two accounts based on one hardware device, which will not work. 

When you give the CSR an IMEI number they will enter it to see if it has been registered. It will appear on their screen showing that particular IMEI number is already in use with a current account. They will likely make a note on both accounts that you are trying to do this, as it's not allowed.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

No offense uPhone, but based on your past comments (i.e. your habit of spouting false or unknown information as fact), I'll wait to hear from someone else.

Note: They are not using the IMEI to activate my phone in any way. I'm not trying to activate a phone. They just need the IMEI to get access to the VVM plans (which are apparently only accessible once a valid IMEI is entered).

A7


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

a7mc said:


> No offense uPhone, but based on your past comments (i.e. your habit of spouting false or unknown information as fact), I'll wait to hear from someone else.
> 
> A7


 

Okay,

For your information, what I posted was from the mouth of a Rogers CSR. Yes, I called Rogers for you and asked your question.

:clap: I'll take this in stride and will no longer waste my time helping you, a7mc. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

What if your idea winds up buying Visual Voicemail for the person who provides the IMEI, and not you?


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

HowEver said:


> What if your idea winds up buying Visual Voicemail for the person who provides the IMEI, and not you?


Well that's essentially what I'm asking. Since I can add/removed the packages whenever I want (I'm not locked into anything) it would only be a 24 hour thing anyway. If it worked, great. If not, and I paid for someone else's VVM for 24 hours, then so be it.

A7

Edit:
Also to note: The reason I'm asking is because one of the guys at Rogers said if I could find a 3G IMEI he could add the plan for me. I'm not just arbitrarily tryingto scam someone here. This came FROM Rogers.


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

A friend with an unlocked original iphone was offered vvm for $8 from a Fido rep. For $8 a month you would think they would take people's money.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

a7mc said:


> This came FROM Rogers.


 So did this:



uPhone said:


> The IMEI number of a Rogers Wireless customer's iPhone 3G is tied to their account. The computer systems at Rogers will flag this if you try to get visual voicemail with someone else's IMEI number, showing the system that one iPhone is being used simeltaniously on two accounts which is not allowed. This is because you would be trying to activate a service on two accounts based on one hardware device, which will not work.
> 
> When you give the CSR an IMEI number they will enter it to see if it has been registered. It will appear on their screen showing that particular IMEI number is already in use with a current account. They will likely make a note on both accounts that you are trying to do this, as it's not allowed.


----------



## Scottyk9 (Sep 12, 2007)

I have had trouble with visual voicemail on my 3G phone. The Roger's guy told me it does not work with the older SIM cards 3040 (the store used my old one, but they are supposed to provide a new 4000 series SIM). Not sure if this is relevant here, but you might want to check your SIM version.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Scottyk9 said:


> I have had trouble with visual voicemail on my 3G phone. The Roger's guy told me it does not work with the older SIM cards 3040 (the store used my old one, but they are supposed to provide a new 4000 series SIM). Not sure if this is relevant here, but you might want to check


Thanks. Good info for some people. My issue unfortunately is that Rogers can't even add the plan to my account until I provide them with a valid IMEI number.

As for uPhone's comment... wow... Rogers gave us conflicting information. What are the odds.  I guess we should all just assume that YOUR rep was the ultimate rep that knows everything and couldn't possibly make a mistake.

A7


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

a7mc said:


> Thanks. Good info for some people. My issue unfortunately is that Rogers can't even add the plan to my account until I provide them with a valid IMEI number.
> 
> As for uPhone's comment... wow... Rogers gave us conflicting information. What are the odds.  I guess we should all just assume that YOUR rep was the ultimate rep that knows everything and couldn't possibly make a mistake.
> 
> A7



Why don't you do a quick Google search? This is common sense. :lmao:


----------



## DS (Oct 7, 2004)

a7mc said:


> Thanks. Good info for some people. My issue unfortunately is that Rogers can't even add the plan to my account until I provide them with a valid IMEI number.
> 
> As for uPhone's comment... wow... Rogers gave us conflicting information. What are the odds.  I guess we should all just assume that YOUR rep was the ultimate rep that knows everything and couldn't possibly make a mistake.
> 
> A7


Go into an Apple store and get the IMEI from a demo phone


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

Now _*that's*_ clever!
...but somehow I suspect that it won't work.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

crawford said:


> Now _*that's*_ clever!
> ...but somehow I suspect that it won't work.


It might, the demos have everything on them. You can even call and text on them.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

DS said:


> Go into an Apple store and get the IMEI from a demo phone


Thanks for the tip! I might just do that!

As I mentioned already, I don't need the IMEI for registration purposes. The Roger rep just needs it to gain access to the screen to add VVM to my account.

Thanks!
A7


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

a7mc said:


> Thanks for the tip! I might just do that!
> 
> As I mentioned already, I don't need the IMEI for registration purposes. The Roger rep just needs it to gain access to the screen to add VVM to my account.
> 
> ...



Try texting the IMEI number to yourself from the demo iPhone 3G so that it's not obvious that you're doing something unusual. Then delete the text message.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

a7mc said:


> Thanks for the tip! I might just do that!
> 
> As I mentioned already, I don't need the IMEI for registration purposes. The Roger rep just needs it to gain access to the screen to add VVM to my account.
> 
> ...


Perhaps I am misunderstanding this, but I had the Rogers rep add VVM to my current account (don't have the 3g iPhone yet - on its way) without any 3G IMEI. Of course, it doesn't work on my first gen iPhone, and I have no access to voicemail now, but that should change in a few days.


----------



## relkorama (Nov 1, 2008)

So...just following up on this...did anyone have any success? I have two IMEI #'s from demo Rogers 3G iPhones, can I use these to "upgrade" my account with Rogers?

PS. I have an original iPhone unlocked


----------

